# SiriusXM free?



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

For some reason I'm getting all channels including sports channels in my van free not that I'm complain just curious if this has happened to anyone else? Been getting it free since Christmas and not as a gift


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SiriusXM runs free previews for all often. The next one appears to be May 17th-30th (100 channels free).
SiriusXM Radio Free Preview - SiriusXM Radio

Perhaps your radio got stuck on during a previous free preview?


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

James Long said:


> SiriusXM runs free previews for all often. The next one appears to be May 17th-30th (100 channels free).
> SiriusXM Radio Free Preview - SiriusXM Radio
> 
> Perhaps your radio got stuck on during a previous free preview?


It. Would have to be during the Christmas preview because we haven't tried before that. Was just curious if this had happened to anybody else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Sometimes the signal to deactivate a device doesn't actually turn the device off. We had a radio that we deactivated, but it didn't get turned off. Two phone calls and two emails to SiriusXM still didnt fix it. So we had a radio working for 5 years before it was finally turned off. Enjoy it while you have it.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

trh said:


> Sometimes the signal to deactivate a device doesn't actually turn the device off. We had a radio that we deactivated, but it didn't get turned off. Two phone calls and two emails to SiriusXM still didnt fix it. So we had a radio working for 5 years before it was finally turned off. Enjoy it while you have it.


Yep that's why I am not calling them at all until they kill it because we don't use it enough to justify paying for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

boukengreen said:


> Yep that's why I am not calling them at all until they kill it because we don't use it enough to justify paying for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did contact them initially because I thought they might try and bill me for the extra time. But after I called twice and sent them two separate emails (which I still have copies of and their automatic replies 'thank you for contacting SiriusXM'), I stopped notifying them and continued to use it.

Little did I know it would remain working for almost 5 years (4 years 10 months). They deactivated the device right after a 'freebie' period. I think they send out a signal after those free periods to deactivate the devices that aren't supposed to be active.


----------



## p38fln (Aug 25, 2017)

SiriusXM doesn't waste much signal time on activating/deactivating devices, and they have no way of verifying if a device receives the signal. They are receivers only. SXM simply sends the deactivation signal several times spread out over a few days and then stops sending it. They resend the signal every so often after that, but they don't put a very high priority on it after the first few days. If you hardly ever use a device, it's completely possible to miss the signal for years.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

p38fln said:


> SiriusXM doesn't waste much signal time on activating/deactivating devices, and they have no way of verifying if a device receives the signal. They are receivers only. SXM simply sends the deactivation signal several times spread out over a few days and then stops sending it. They resend the signal every so often after that, but they don't put a very high priority on it after the first few days. If you hardly ever use a device, it's completely possible to miss the signal for years.


That makes sense as we barley use it so it wouldn't have gotten the deactivate signal


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Its interesting how they dont send out sgnals to deactivate more than they do..

I have heard of people getting it FREE quite a long time...... Its like they dont care......


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Probably more like people listening to a free trial and don't even know it. It's a for profit company that is doing very well so they do care. I learned that in Business 101.


----------

